# Looking for a mechanic



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

The shop is packed! Looking for a part time mechanic who knows his way around tools and engines. Does not need to be an expert by any means, just needs to know the basics and how to properly use the tools. Anyone know of a mechanic looking for some work? If the shop keeps going like its going now, this could turn into full time work! I need someone asap to help us get caught up. If you know of anyone send them by my shop. Put 3983 Warehouse lane into the gps and it will get ya right here. I need someone that would be as comfortable changing oil that he is breaking an engine apart.... 

I can work ya every day for at least 2 weeks right now. And probably longer.

This person needs to have pride in their work and the priorities to do the job right the first time. We work on Motorcycles, so someones life is in our hands if we do not do it right. I have built a pretty solid reputation here in this past year and want someone that will make sure that reputation stays solid. 

Know someone, send them over! I can put you to work today!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Bump to top. Still looking for a mechanic

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Nobody needs some work?


----------

